# EZ up stirrup extenders???



## horsesaremylyfe (Aug 4, 2011)

The horse I lease is 16.1 and I'm not exactly tall so I have trouble mounting from the ground. I'm going to be doing games in pony club later this year, and I came across the EZ stirrup extenders. 

Does anyone own them? How do they work? Do you recommend them?

Thanks so much!


----------



## StrikinHigh (Jan 11, 2011)

My mom tried these several years ago, but it was the western version... (It sounds like you talking about an english version?) You replace your stirrup with the EZ stirrup (obviously lol!) and when you want to mount, you slide the EZ stirrup down. I think it goes down about 3" but don't quote me on that. That's pretty significant in lowering it enough to put your foot in the stirrup. That made it easy to mount, but I thought it made it a little awkward because then you weren't quite high enough to swing your leg over very gracefully... It's like your crotch was a little too low so instead of swinging over and sitting, you have to swing over and scoot up. But that may have been something to do with the saddle, as it was my moms and its possible her stirrups were longer than I needed or something when I was just trying it out - I honestly don't remember. After you are mounted in the saddle, you can pull the stirrup back up into its original position with your toe.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a pair on my saddle and really like them. They work. They make it hard to wrap a (western) stirrup hobble around the fender and straps, but it can be done. The western version drops around 4" and is easy to push back up with your toe. They are bulky and heavy, but once you get the saddle on the horse and mounted, they're not in the way.


----------



## RckyMtnHiHrse (Dec 11, 2020)

Ladytrails said:


> I have a pair on my saddle and really like them. They work. They make it hard to wrap a (western) stirrup hobble around the fender and straps, but it can be done. The western version drops around 4" and is easy to push back up with your toe. They are bulky and heavy, but once you get the saddle on the horse and mounted, they're not in the way.


Where did you buy them? I c


----------



## RckyMtnHiHrse (Dec 11, 2020)

_Where did you buy them? I contacted E-ZStirrup in Las Vegas, got a recording saying this is Bill, and just a name threw me off, no pun intended._


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*MODERATORS NOTE:*

This thread is from 2012..........
Information contained in it may* not *be current nor accurate at this point in time.
*Thread is CLOSED.*


----------

